# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Don't use OverwatchSWZX

## bb9li1

Anyone who read this need to be very careful with this guy. He previously code 2 memory hack and sell tremendously in China, one called "SR", after blizzard asks him to stop developing the hack, he stops the project and disappear. After a period of time (maybe 2 weeks?), he pops up and create a cheat calls "O#". But guess what, he stops the project again this time, and the cheat only lasts less than a month! He fking screw everyone in China now. Couple days ago, I was talking to a reseller in the QQ group (discord in China). He tells me this is the latest memory aimbot, and thank god, he mentions the coder of this hack is the guy who code "O#". Once I heard it, I get away. Also, if you use his hack, you got 100% ban, no excuse. I have used his hack in China server & Asia server. Both got ban! Repeat again! 100% get ban! Don't ever purchase cheat from this mother****er. As far as I knew, the coder is a chinese who live in U.S. and I will kill this mother****er and I will keep digging more information of him.

----------


## T:Y:R:A:N:T

yea true information

----------


## shotsofdeath98

Idea: in stead of crying about someone ****ing over cheaters in a game. Learn to aim and get good at the game. Lol...

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

> Anyone who read this need to be very careful with this guy. He previously code 2 memory hack and sell tremendously in China, one called "SR", after blizzard asks him to stop developing the hack, he stops the project and disappear. After a period of time (maybe 2 weeks?), he pops up and create a cheat calls "O#". But guess what, he stops the project again this time, and the cheat only lasts less than a month! He fking screw everyone in China now. Couple days ago, I was talking to a reseller in the QQ group (discord in China). He tells me this is the latest memory aimbot, and thank god, he mentions the coder of this hack is the guy who code "O#". Once I heard it, I get away. Also, if you use his hack, you got 100% ban, no excuse. I have used his hack in China server & Asia server. Both got ban! Repeat again! 100% get ban! Don't ever purchase cheat from this mother****er. As far as I knew, the coder is a chinese who live in U.S. and I will kill this mother****er and I will keep digging more information of him.


cool story
proof?

----------


## kempix

using the starter.exe (o#)100% ban...

----------


## darkimp1

> Idea: in stead of crying about someone ****ing over cheaters in a game. Learn to aim and get good at the game. Lol...


you are on the wrong forum buddy

----------

